# TW Messaging on CM10.1?



## jayzi44 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is it possible to run the TW stock messaging app from a 4.1 build on a CM10.1 build? I really miss being able to send a mass text and have it go to individuals rather than a group! Limits the replies to all other recipients.

Thanks,
JZ


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, it's probably not possible. I would look into third party MMS apps. The TW messaging app requires the TW framework, which CM 10.1 and all other AOSP ROMs do not have. In addition, CM 10.1 is based on Android 4.2.1, where the latest version of the TW messaging app is for Android 4.1.1, so there's another layer of incompatibility right there.

So basically, don't hold your breath.


----------



## jayzi44 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks! I was using Scotts Clean ROM 5.5 and loved it, but I want the speed and new features of the AOSP 4.2.1 ROMS! The only thing I miss is the ability to choose to send a group text as individual messages or in a group! Any suggestions on a MMS app that will do this?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

jayzi44 said:


> Thanks! I was using Scotts Clean ROM 5.5 and loved it, but I want the speed and new features of the AOSP 4.2.1 ROMS! The only thing I miss is the ability to choose to send a group text as individual messages or in a group! Any suggestions on a MMS app that will do this?


honestly it's not something i've looked into. the top third party mms apps are Chomp, Handcent, and GO SMS. You can try those out.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

jayzi44 said:


> Thanks! I was using Scotts Clean ROM 5.5 and loved it, but I want the speed and new features of the AOSP 4.2.1 ROMS! The only thing I miss is the ability to choose to send a group text as individual messages or in a group! Any suggestions on a MMS app that will do this?


If I remember correctly there is an aosp MMS API on XDA that has group messaging and works on touchwiz ROMs. I'll have to double check when I get home

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jayzi44 (Apr 13, 2012)

sixohtew said:


> If I remember correctly there is an aosp MMS API on XDA that has group messaging and works on touchwiz ROMs. I'll have to double check when I get home
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I am looking for the opposite I believe, I am using an AOSP ROM and want the TW messaging.


----------

